# Cut-off Rooms



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 24, 2010)

Where is there a definition of a "cut-off room"?


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Cut-off Rooms

SECTION 702 (IFGC) GENERAL DEFINITIONS

702.1 Definitions.

The following words and terms shall, for the purposes of this chapter and as used elsewhere in this code, have the meanings shown herein.

HYDROGEN CUTOFF ROOM. A room or space which is intended exclusively to house a gaseous hydrogen system.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Cut-off Rooms

See Control Area (i.e. terminology)


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Cut-off Rooms

I am not sure what you are looking at, but does this help?

http://hcsp.ansi.org/pdf/icc_102004.pdf


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Cut-off Rooms

3.3.37.1 Cutoff Room. A room within a building and having at least one exterior wall.

if you are talking NFPA 30 language


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Cut-off Rooms

cda,

That definition is in the 2003 version of NFPA 30 but is was not included in the 2008 edition.  I wonder why? :roll:


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Cut-off Rooms

you will find it in the appendix of 2008 in use but not defined

table A.16.1.1 a

maybe not allowed or used or has to be defined??

a Maximum quantity allowed on racks in cut-off rooms and attached buildings.


----------

